# 2001 Frontier using oil ?



## rclint (Feb 20, 2005)

I recently purchased a 2001 Frontier, 3.3 v-6 crew cab. I test drove the truck for 3 weeks (was a trade) and was really happy with it, truck did not use a drop of oil, and I got 19 MPG, and zero problems. Well after the trade was complete I changed the oil, used Castrol, and a Purolator pure one oil filter, and when I first cranked up I notice some white smoke, cleared right up and thought nothing more of it. Used a quart of oil first week after oil change, and now another quart, I'm going to change the filter this week, and put on a Napa filter, I was just wonder if anyone has seen this ?

I read over this forum a lot before I purchased the truck, and searched for using oil threads, looks like motor problems are few and far between. I did notice it had a yellow Pennzoil filter on it when I changed it, I hope the filter is my only problem. Any pointers I sure would appreciate it.

Thanks, Clint


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

When in doubt about the oil filter simply buy a nissan filter. Also double check and make sure that you put in the correct amount of oil. 
A quart or so of oil use between changes has been the norm for any vehicle I have owned. Your problem sounds a little excessive. I would change it again double check quantities and if the problem reappears I would speak to the place of purchase about it. 

good luck to you.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I thought I might add I didn't care for the oversize Pure1 filter it was a pain to get on my 4cyl. 


And my name is clint too


----------



## rclint (Feb 20, 2005)

lovemysan said:


> I thought I might add I didn't care for the oversize Pure1 filter it was a pain to get on my 4cyl.
> 
> 
> And my name is clint too


 Well I got the oil filter changed, I was going to just change the filter, and of course Daddy said it's only a couple more bucks, if your that cheap I will pay for the oil 

So I went ahead, he is right LOL, I put a Napa filter on, and fresh oil, will see what happens, I noticed some oil on the bottom o fthe filter, the napa filter has a spring looking thing on the inside, the Purolator did not. I really hope it was just a filter problem.

Yea that Clint name is a good name, can't think of a better one

I would have gotton a Nissan filter, but that's about 60 miles away, or a hour drive anyway.

Thanks for the help, Clint


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

Did you put in synthetic oil? Synthetic oil tends to be thinner so it will get past valve seals when normal oil wouldn't.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Keep a close eye on it for the first few months and add top up oil as needed.

Next time you change the oil, you might try one of the 'high-mileage' oils on the market. Many people report decreased oil consumption with these oils after the second change and just about every brand offers one of their own.

Resist going to a thicker oil like a 15W-40 or a 20W-50 unless yoiu live in a VERY warm area. You don't usually get significantly reduced consumption from these thicker oils ... although I suspect you might get extra wear. I've seen evidence of this in a few UOAs ... Used Oil Analyses.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are giving off white smoke, I'de moniter coolant levels too while you are at it just to play safe...and I would go with Nissan OE oil filter.


----------



## rclint (Feb 20, 2005)

You may laugh at what oil I went with this time, before this truck I had a Dodge 2500 4x4, Cummins Turbo Diesel, nice truck (great motor!!) and got hooked on Shell Rotella T (synthetic) not a true synthetic, but really pours good 5-40, I decided to use this. The previous change was with Castrol. What do you think of using a diesel oil in a gasser, I really like this oil.

Truck has 88,000 miles on it, every once in awhile I notice a white puff when I crank up in the morning, but very little.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont think the white smoke is necessarily related directly to the oil.

does your oil look like a milkshake? are you losing coolant? can you smell a sweet odor in the exhaust?


----------



## rclint (Feb 20, 2005)

No water in the oil, but it does get black pretty fast, then again I'm used to using about 3 gallons of oil verses around 4 quarts!! 3 days and it has not used anymore oil, will check every day for a week and see what happens.

I tell you what, I'm new here, but yall have been very helpful, this is a great forum, with people who actualy will reply to new questions, by new members, I really appreciate that.

Clint


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

No *rclint*, I don't think you are nutty or weird for choosing this oil. It is a very good deal for a little over $12 per gallon at Walmart. That's how a Group III synthetic _should_ be priced. :thumbup: 

The oil is getting dark quickly probably because the superior dispersant/detergent package in the heavy-duty (gas/diesel) oil is cleaning up old films and deposits left by previous oils. Don't go too long on the first and/or second oil changes with this oil for this reason. The oil IS getting dirty quickly and should be drained out before too long. After a while this effect should diminish and the oil should appear to stay cleaner, longer.

White smoke can be a sign of a blown headgasket or some other source of coolant ... or it can be normal upon start-up, especially on cool, damp days. It depends on the circumstances and the amount of smoke. Do the clouds of smoke linger or disappear quickly?

And in certain light, blue smoke (from oil burning) can be mistaken for white smoke (actually steam/fog). 

Watch the coolant level in the recovery tank and consider doing a UOA ($20-$30) which will show coolant contamination of the motor oil that happens with a blown headgasket or some other type of coolant leak.


----------



## rclint (Feb 20, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> White smoke can be a sign of a blown headgasket or some other source of coolant ... or it can be normal upon start-up, especially on cool, damp days. It depends on the circumstances and the amount of smoke. Do the clouds of smoke linger or disappear quickly?
> 
> And in certain light, blue smoke (from oil burning) can be mistaken for white smoke (actually steam/fog).
> 
> Watch the coolant level in the recovery tank and consider doing a UOA ($20-$30) which will show coolant contamination of the motor oil that happens with a blown headgasket or some other type of coolant leak.


 It's oil smoke, this morning damp rainy and cool, it got a good puff, but only once, and not first thing in the morning, I cranked it up, forgot something in house, cut truck off, ran back in house, then it made a nice cloud smoke, opened door and could smell oil burning smell. Oil has still not moved on cable dipstick thingy.

Clint


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

rclint said:


> Well I got the oil filter changed, I was going to just change the filter, and of course Daddy said it's only a couple more bucks, if your that cheap I will pay for the oil
> 
> So I went ahead, he is right LOL, I put a Napa filter on, and fresh oil, will see what happens, I noticed some oil on the bottom o fthe filter, the napa filter has a spring looking thing on the inside, the Purolator did not. I really hope it was just a filter problem.
> 
> ...



my 2001 VW golf 2.0 with 37,000 miles burned 1 quart every 1000 miles. VW calls this normal :wtf: 


Did you switch to synthetic oil or something?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Lotust said:


> my 2001 VW golf 2.0 with 37,000 miles burned 1 quart every 1000 miles. VW calls this normal :wtf:
> 
> 
> Did you switch to synthetic oil or something?


IIRC isnt their a problem with their ring designs or they installed a part upside down? I thought VW issued a recall for that.


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

NickZac said:


> IIRC isnt their a problem with their ring designs or they installed a part upside down? I thought VW issued a recall for that.


I fought VW for months! :balls: what a hassle :balls: Finally i gave up. I traded it in for this 1997 pathy  


sorry to get off topic in the guys thread.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, numerous dealerships and manufacturers will consider oil consumption of up to 1 quart in 1,000 miles 'normal' although everyone knows that is excessive. 

Heck, I consider a full quart in 3,000 - 5,000 miles (typical drain interval) to be excessive. I'm used to owning cars where the oil level does not move on the dipstick in 5,000+ miles. 

After a couple changes with the Rotella synthetic gas/diesel oil, I'd switch to one of the high-mileage engine oils in 10W-30. This might minimize the oil consumption and blue smoke.

They reformulate these so often, one I like now might not be the sasme in 6 months. But as a class, they seem to be able to help with some cars experiencing oil consumption by (mildly) conditioning the seals (if that's the problem). 

If the problem is rings or scored cylinders, I don't think anything will help significantly.


----------



## rclint (Feb 20, 2005)

Still using oil, so I done a compression test, all cylinders show 105 psi except 3 shows 59 PSI, when a bit of oil is added it shows 105, all others show around 105, guage may be off some, the man who loaned the guage to me (my mechanic) told me just to look for a oddball number. Now wondering what to do next, 88,000 miles is not a lot of miles, I will talk with my mechanic to see,, a way out in left field possibility rings may be lined up, but not my luck. Anyone feel free to chime in here for some next steps.

Thanks, Clint


----------

